# bass pro archery service



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

ok. so i went to bass pro today and saw something that i couldnt believe. me and my dad were mingling around in the archery section like always when we saw one of the workers there setting up what was either a bear montana longbow or byron ferguson bear longbow for a customer. we saw him string it and everything and he thought it was to short (even though it was fine) so he unstrung it and twisted the string a lot, when he re-strung it it had without a doubt a 10" brace height or more. also, he got some arrows for the guy (not knowing anything about what he's doing), he grabbed some type of way to heavily spined arrow with blazer *vanes* on them. he left it strung not telling the guy to get a stringer or anything about how to care for the bow or anything. my question, has anyone seen stuff like this happen at your local bass pro shop? just seemed kinda messed up to me.


----------



## nulfisin (May 19, 2009)

*Where*

This is very odd. What store were you in?:mg:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

you see it at the box stores all the time. ive tried shooting a few of the trad bows at cabelas before, they always give you some wrong spined arrow with vanes.... never fails.
once at scheels i watched a guy trying to serve a peep into a compound for a guy, by running the serving through the peep orface!!!!


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. pretty much joined to Tulsa. great store, just not very good archery workers there from what ive seen. not very knowledgeable about the things there from what ive seen. -Nick


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> you see it at the box stores all the time. ive tried shooting a few of the trad bows at cabelas before, they always give you some wrong spined arrow with vanes.... never fails.
> once at scheels i watched a guy trying to serve a peep into a compound for a guy, by running the serving through the peep orface!!!!


man. thats pretty bad man. what is scheels? never heard of it. is it an area store in you area?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

yea its a chain sporting goods store, but i dont really know how bit of chain......


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that is bad, I worked at Sportsmans for a while and have at other shops; luckilly we had 4 very good archery techs there and we weren't affraid to ask the others for help if we didn't know something.
I have seen some poor work at other "box stores" as it was called, and will almost never let anyone set my stuff up because of it. 
I've been really surprised at the recomendations some of these guys give for arrows!! Like ie 100spine for 70lb pull


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

The guy that I talked to at Cabelas when I shot my longbow was extremely experienced with trad bows. He was very helpful, and really knew what he was doing. It's too bad to see so many others that haven't got a clue. Guess I was lucky...


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

I understand that there are some of these guys that are extremely talented, it always agravated me to see guys at other sportsmans that didn't know what they were doing


----------



## allen31 (Apr 18, 2010)

cool


----------



## kbak67 (Apr 19, 2010)

never got that far...was looking at a new compound at the Grapevine store, not a very big crowd either Saturday.

I haven't shot in years and getting back into it, wife said pick out one you want for your birthday. After three times of asking some simple questions, and couldn't get either of them to tear away from their magazines or whatnot behind the counter, I told her we'd look at Cabelas next week or I'll find a shop in Fort Worth.

Not sure if they'd give me the wrong stuff or not, never got that far to comment on that


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

If at all possible skip the "box store" and try a pro shop, but be careful there as well many of them know only compounds. Perhaps best would getting a contact within a club who shoots trad that can give you reccomendations.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

This is one of the main reasons I started doing my own setup and tuning years ago, and also started helping many other archers that live in my immediate area. I know this is not always the case, but the big box stores often hire anyone willing to work for a cheap hourly wage. Training, expereince and knowledge levels don't seem to matter to the person doing the hiring. They are just filling a position. 

I have had many bows brought to by people that have been to Bass Pro, Cabela's, Sportmans's Warehouse, and even some other local pro shops in the area. After going over these bows, it is scary to think about some of the things I've found. I have had cut strings and cables, cracked limbs, loose accessories, stripped holes, and just about anything else you can imagine.

I know of one local box store that had so many broken limbs from using their bow press incorrectly, that a certain bow company quit sending them replacement limbs under warranty. I think they have things under control for now, but it is really scary to think of what they might have sent out the door before getting the proper training in place.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the big problem is the box stores dont pay there people enough to get great help, and most of us who are serious about this cant afford to work there. minus some older nearing retirement guys who want an easier job in a field they love, its mostly unexperienced people working in these places...

heck id love to work for cabelas, but it would be a HUGE pay cut..


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

It's hit and miss on knowledge, I picked up a Martin at the Bass Pro in Denver and the salesman was knew what he was doing.

JD


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

yea. i just thought i had to share this. me d my dad have been setting up our own stuff for a few years now and like Colwell says, its scary to see some of the stuff people bring to us or say has happened to the bow. we have an archery shop now for helping buddies and other customers with their compound and traditional bows. i just cant believe that they would let people like that work there. and whats sad is that the unsuspecting customer thinks he's probably getting some of the best service available. -Nick


----------

